# Samyang officially announces the XP 35mm f/1.2 for Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 29, 2018)

> (New York, New York) November 28, 2018 – ROKINON has introduced its new Special Performance (SP) 35mm f/1.2 Full Frame Lens for Canon EF mount. Designed for professional and advanced amateur Canon users, it joins the ROKINON SP 14mm f/2.4, SP 50mm f/1.2, and SP 85mm f/1.2 lenses.
> 
> This premium quality prime lens yields extraordinary image quality for 50-megapixel photos and 8K (8192 x 4320) video productions. It features a moderately wide angle of view with Full Frame Canon DSLRs and works as a “normal” lens with APS-C sensor models. Delivering superb optical performance even wide open, the impressively bright f/1.2 aperture and nine blade diaphragm provide selective focus control, beautiful bokeh, and starburst effects. It is a perfect lens choice for capturing a broad range of subjects in vivid colors and exceptional high-resolution images such as nightscapes, portraits, architecture, and anything in difficult lighting conditions.
> The optical design of the ROKINON SP 35mm F1.2...



Continue reading...


----------



## tmroper (Nov 29, 2018)

Why EF instead of RF mount? Does Rokinon think DSLRs will be around longer than many seem to think (or at least proclaim)?


----------



## 4fun (Nov 29, 2018)

1 grand for a 35mm fixed focal lens without autofocus in late 2018? Lol, just lol.

Would really love to know how many units they sell of all these manual shards.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 29, 2018)

4fun said:


> 1 grand for a 35mm fixed focal lens without autofocus in late 2018? Lol, just lol.
> 
> Would really love to know how many units they sell of all these manual shards.



That does seem a little pricey. You can buy the Canon one for only $600 more.


----------



## PerKr (Nov 30, 2018)

tmroper said:


> Why EF instead of RF mount? Does Rokinon think DSLRs will be around longer than many seem to think (or at least proclaim)?



to maximize sales. Pretty much every new mount since the EF mount was introduced now have adapters to use EF lenses. If they had released it in RF mount (or any mirrorless mount) the market would have been tiny.


----------



## djack41 (Dec 3, 2018)

tmroper said:


> Why EF instead of RF mount? Does Rokinon think DSLRs will be around longer than many seem to think (or at least proclaim)?


How many photographers own a camera with an R mount?


----------



## dwilz (Dec 6, 2018)

tmroper said:


> Why EF instead of RF mount? Does Rokinon think DSLRs will be around longer than many seem to think (or at least proclaim)?


I would think that it will take some time to reverse engineer the RF electrical connections.


----------

